# ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08*



## Madz (14. Oktober 2008)

*++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

*Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen​
*

Da immer wieder Fragen wie „Welche Wakü bis 150?“ oder „Welche Wakü für mein System?“ auftauchen, dachte ich mir ich erstelle mal einfach drei Beispielsysteme, in unterschiedlichen Preisklassen:


*Übersicht(klickbar)*




1. Budget[al=budget1.1]1.1 Komponenten[/al]​[al=budget1.2]1.2 Zusammenfassung[/al]​[al=budget1.3]1.3 Einsparmöglichkeiten[/al]​
[al=midrange]2. Midrange[/al][al=midrange2.1]2.1 Komponenten[/al]​[al=midrange2.2]2.2 Optional[/al]​[al=midrange2.3]2.3 Zusammenfassung[/al]​[anchor=midrange2.4]2.4 Einsparmöglichkeiten[/al]​
[anchor=highend]3. High-End[/al][al=highend3.1]3.1 Komponenten[/al]​[al=highend3.2]3.2 Optional[/al]​[al=highend3.3]3.3 Zusammenfassung[/al]​[al=highend3.4]3.4 Einsparmöglichkeiten[/al]​
[al=optional]4.Optional für alle Systeme
[/anker][al=Grafikkartenkühlung4.1]4.1 Grafikkartekühlung[/al]​
[al=weiteretips]5.Weitere Tips
[/al]
[al=Werte verschiedener Radis]6. Werte verschiedener Radis[/al]
[al=bezug]7.Bezugsquellen
[/al]
[al=faqs]8.Weitere Faqs zum Thema Wakü
[/al]



Mit dieser FAQ möchte ich Denjenigen die anfangen sich mit dem Thema "Wasser im PC" zu beschäftigen, einen Leitfaden zur Auswahl der richtigen Komponenten an die Hand geben. Bevor man sich als Einsteiger Gedanken über einzelne Teile macht, gilt es theoretische Grundlagen zu schaffen. Mehr dazu in der  Meisterkühler.de Wakü-FAQ. 
Bevor es jetzt losgeht möchte ich eins gerne noch klarstellen: 
Natürlich hat jeder ein anderes Gehäuse, ergo auch andere Platzverhältnisse und vor allem andere Hardware. Deshalb sollen die zusammengestellten Systeme nur als grobe Orientierung dienen
Darum lasse ich interne Ausgleichsbehälter die direkt auf der Pumpe sitzen auch außer Acht. Wer um die 250-300€ oder auch mehr für eine Wasserkühlung investiert, wird sich in den meisten Fällen sowieso einen separaten Behälter anschaffen.
Solche Lösungen verkomplizieren  ein späteres Nachfüllen, das besonders beim Verwendung von _PVC Schlauch_,  aufgrund der minimal höheren Verdunstung, gelegentlich von Nöten ist. Die eindeutig bessere Wahl: Produkte von  _EK-Waterblocks_, _Magicool_, _Aquacomputer_ oder _Cape_. Wenn der finanzielle Spielraum, die optischen Vorlieben und der Platz es zulassen, tut man sich mit einem separaten Behälter einen großen Gefallen.
*Wichtig:*

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Schläuchen, da sich diese FAQ in erster Linie an Einsteiger richtet ("Freaks" wissen meist selbst am besten was sie kaufen), verwende ich auch nur 11/8 PVC Schlauch und die passenden Verschraubungen, da diese am einfachsten und sichersten zu handhaben sind. Abgesehen davon, dass Tygon Schlauch viel zu teuer ist, um mal eben einen Meter zu verschneiden.
Radiatoren die für den Betrieb mit einem 120mm oder 80mm Lüfter(n) konzipiert sind finden ebenso keine Beachtung, da diese nicht genug Reserven haben um später eventuell noch eine Grafikkarte und/oder den Chipsatz zu kühlen. 
Je nach verwendeter CPU, Grafikkarte oder Chipsatz ändert sich die Konfiguration geringfügig, indem man den jeweiligen Kühler mit anderer Halteklammer bestellt. 
Ebenso ist es bei Boards mit Heatpipe Kühlung des Chipsatzes zwingend erforderlich, entweder das Board ebenfalls mit Wasser zu kühlen oder einen Lüfter davor zu montieren, da die Heatpipe sonst nur schlecht funktioniert. Zumindest ein Auge auf den Boardtemperaturen kann in den ersten Betriebsstunden nicht schaden. Bei der Kühlung der Grafikkarte ist es mittlerweile üblich geworden einen Komplettkühler zu verwenden, obwohl ein einfacher Kühler mit passiven Ramkühlern im nicht übertakten Betrieb völlig ausreichend ist. Beispielsweise ein _Heatkiller 2.1 X1900_ auf einer _Radeon 3870_ mit _Enzotech_ Passivkühlern.
Zum Schluss möchte ich nochmals eindringlich vor Kauf von Thermaltake Wasserkühlungsprodukten abraten. Mario190 hat dazu einen sehr detaillierten Erfahrungsbericht verfasst:

*Thermaltake Tribe Erfahrungsbericht​*

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, nun geht es los (unterstrichene Produktankern sind klickbare Links):








.
*1. Budget*

.*Komponenten:*



 
[*] [URL="http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5010_OCZ-Hydroflow-HF-MK1-CPU-Block.html"]*OCZ Hydroflow HF-MK1 CPU Block* (37,99 €)[/URL]
1 XSPC X20 400 Pumpstation 12V (46,99 €)
1 MagiCool XTREME DUAL 240 Radiator(120mm Dual) (35,89 € )
1 HTF Dual Blende (12,44 €)
2 120mm Yate Loon D12SL-12 mit Stecker (13,98 €)
6 m Schlauch PVC 11/8mm glasklar (5,97 €)
1 Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4“ gerade (13,99€)
G48 Korrosionsschutz aus dem Autozubehör






*Zusammen:* ca. 160,00 € exkl.

.*Zusammenfassung:*
Mit dieser günstigen, aber kompletten Zusammenstellung hat man alles was man braucht um den Einstieg in die Welt der Flüssigkühlsysteme zu meistern.
Der Radiator bietet noch genug Luft nach oben, um später eventuell noch eine Mittelklassegrafikkarte und auch den Chipsatz zu kühlen oder im passiven Betrieb nur den Prozessor. Selbst wenn man eine Steigerung des Takts anstrebt wird er noch zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichten. Allerdings sollte man bei einem übertakteten QuadCore mindestens einen _Magicool Slim 360_ oder einen _Magicool SLim 240_ + _Magicool Single 120_ verwenden
Der verwendete Cpu Kühler bietet solide Leistung auf Dualcore Cpus (bei Quads empfiehlt sich ein Ek Supreme), die kleine XSPC Pumpe ist leistungsstark und offeriert dank Integration in einen Ausgleichsbehälter gute Leistung zum kleinen Preis.


.*Einsparmöglichkeiten:*

Wem das Set immer noch zu teuer ist, der kann nochmal ~15€ sparen, wenn er sich bei Ebay nach einem  _Zern PQ+_ umsieht. Als Alternative zu WaterWetter bietet sich G48 aus dem Autofachhandel oder _Inno-Protect Konzentrat_ an. 









.
*2. Midrange*

.*Komponenten:*






Cuplex HD (48,89€)

1 Blende Triple (360)/Stripes ( 19,99 €)
1 Yate Loon D12SL-12 3-Fach Bundle (15,99 €)
1 Swiftech MCR320 360mm Radiator (Baugleich mit dem legendären Cooltek Rev.1)( 56,99 € )
Aquastream XT Standard (68,90€)
Einlassadapter Aquastream XT (3,99€)
Auslassadapter Aquastream XT (3,99€)
1 EK Water Blocks Multioption Res 150 Rev. 2.0(34,99 €)
1 Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4“ gerade (13,99€)
6m Masterkleer 11/8 Schlauch (15€)
G48 Korrosionsschutz aus dem Autozubehör




*Zusammen:* ca. 250€ exkl.


.*Optional:*

Grafikkartenkühlung mit einem der weiter unten im Text behandelten Kühler oder Kühlung des Mainboard.
Da jedes Mainboard andere Kühler benötigt, würde eine Aufzählung dieser den Rahmen sprengen. Empfehlenswert sind Produkte von www.anfi-tec.de und _Watercool_



.*Zusammenfassung:*
Im Großen und Ganzen ein ähnliches System wie das vorherige.
Den signifikantesten Unterschied machen hier wohl die verwendete Pumpe, die _Aquastream XT Standard/I und der potentere Radiator aus. Bei der Pumpe handelt es sich um eines der besten momentan erhältlichen Modelle.
Sie satte Leistung, bei hoher Laufruhe und langer Lebensdauer, enorm viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, die bei der Laing nur teuer durch Zusatzgeräte erkauft werden und eine nahezu identische Leistung.
Wer nicht den Platz für die Aquastream XT hat, dem sei trotzdem die kompaktere Laing empfohlen. Als Wasserzusatz emüfiehlt sich G48 aus dem Autofachhandel.



.*Einsparmöglichkeiten:*

Wem das Set noch zu teuer ist, der kann nochmal ~15€ sparen, wenn er sich bei Ebay nach dem Zern PQ+ als CPU Kühler umsieht.  Dieser Kühler ist zwar schon etwas betagter, offeriert trotzdem eine solide Leistung. 
Als Alternative zu WaterWetter bietet sich G48 aus dem Autofachhandel oder {I]Inno-Protect Konzentrat_ an. 









.
*3. High-End*


.
*Komponenten:

*


D-Tek Fuzion V2 universal  (69,99€)
1 Heatkiller GPU-X (50-70 €)
Feser Xchanger Triple Radiator 360(99€)
1 Blende Triple (360)/Stripes ( 19,99 €)
1 Yate Loon D12SL-12 3-Fach Bundle  (15,99 €)
Aquastream XT Ultra (89,90€)
Aquastream Xt Einlassadapter G1/4"(3,99)
Aquastream Xt Auslassadapter (3,99)
1 EK Water Blocks Multioption Res 150 Rev. 2.0(34,99 €)
1 Anschlusskit Verschraubung 11/8mm G1/4“ gerade (13,99€)
6 m Schlauch Masterkleer  11/8mm klar (15 €)
G48 Korrosionsschutz aus dem Autozubehör




*Zusammen:* 410-430€



.*Optional:*


_Watercool HeatkillerGPU-X_  +60€. 
Als Alternative zu zum _D-Tek Fuzion V2_ gibt es folgende Kühler:


_Aquacomputer Cuplex HD _
_OCZ HydroFlow HF.MK! Waterblock_


Die aufgezählten Kühler zählen zum Besten zurzeit auf dem Markt erhältlichen. 
*Wichtig!!!:*


Auf keinen Fall verschiedene Schlauchdurchmesser in einem Kreislauf mischen!​

.*Zusammenfassung:*
Wie zu erwarten reißt eine wirkliche High-End Wasserkühlung kein Loch, sondern einen regelrechten Krater ins Portmonee.
Kompromisslose Leistung  ist das Credo, das Beste ist gerade gut genug. Der _Feser Xchanger Triple Radiator 360_, repräsentiert  das absolute Optimum im Segment der intern zu verbauenden Radiatoren, dementsprechend auch der Preis.
Besser ist nur der _Mora2_ oder der, wegen der nicht notwendigen, 30€ teuren Lüfterblende günstiger Airplex 1080. Letztgenannte entfalten ihr Potential erst mit neun langsam drehenden Lüftern, skalieren aber schon sehr gut mit 1-2 Stück.
Leider kann man diese Giganten nicht mehr intern verbauen, sondern muss sie an die Seitenwand des Gehäuses bauen. Alternativ empfiehlt siche eine Aufstellung im Keller, unterm Schreibtisch oder einem Nebenraum. Idealerweise verbaut man dazu CPC Kupplungen, um den Radiator im Wartungsfall vom Kreislauf trennen zu können.
Solche Riesen fühlen nur bei einem extrem umfangreichen System, in dem wirklich *alles* gekühlt werden soll, also CPU (lohnt vor allem bei Quad Core), Graka, das komplette Board vielleicht sogar ein SLI/Crossfire System und die HDDS richtig wohl.
Einzig der _Feser Xchanger Triple Radiator 360l_ (und der schlechter verarbeitete Thermochill Pa- 120.X) besitzen (ähnlich eines Autoradiators) ein Entlüftungsventil, das lästiges hin - und her Kippen des Gehäuses beim Entlüften entfällt. Zusätzlich liefert _Feser_ drei Entkopplungsgummis zur schwingungsfreien Lüftermontage mit, testet jeden Radi per Hand auf Leckagefreiheit und versieht jedes Produkt mit einer Serienummer. Als zusätzliches, eigentlich selbstverständliches Feature stattet Feser (im Gegensatz zu Thermochill) den Radi ab Werk mit M3 Gewinden aus.
Für _Fesers_ Wärmetauscher sind in Kürze Lüftervorkammern, so genannte _Shrouds_ erhältlich, diese vergrößern den Abstand des Radiators zu den Lüftern und eliminieren somit den toten Punkt, unter der Nabe des Lüfters, wirken sich daher sehr positiv auf Geräusch –und Temperaturentwicklung aus. 




.*Einsparmöglichkeiten:*

Statt _Feser Triple Radi_ einen _MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator_ mit _HTF 360 Blende_ ohne Vorkammer – 32€













.*4.Optional für alle Systeme*

Andere Beispiele für AGB'S

Innovatek Fass-O-Matic 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Dieser massive aus Aluminium gefertigte Behälter ist dem _Aquacomputer Aquatube_ nachempfunden, bietet gegenüber diesem aber den Vorteil 1/4" Anschlüsse aufzunehmen. 
Die Anzahl an verwendbaren Verschraubungen lässt noch Luft für die Installation von Temperaturfühlern oder auch eines Beleuchtungsmoduls.
Leider ist die Entlüftung beim Einsatz einer Laing problematisch, dies lässt sich aber durch ein simples T-Stück umgehen. 
Mehr dazu in Radical's Wakü Optimierungstread

Update:
Den Aquatube gibt es auch in neuen Version, statt 1/8" hat dieser (endlich!!) 1/4" Anschlüsse. Standardmäßig nur in einer silbernen Version sind direkt über Aquacomputer Berlin viele verschiedene Farben möglich.

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Aquatube AGB 1/4" (42,49€)
Edelstahl Blende für die Montage des Aquatube, wahlweise auch in schwarzem oder silbernem Aluminium  (9,46€)

  Beim Kauf bitte nicht die passende Einbaublende vergessen!







.*Grafikkartenkühlung*

  Bei der Planung einer Wasserkühlung verfolgen die meisten das Ziel der Geräuschminimierung bei maximaler Leistung. Da sich dies nicht nur auf die CPU  beschränkt, möchte ich hier die zwei besten Kühler für die aktuelle Nvidia Serie vorstellen:


*Watercool Heatkiller GPU-X²-8800 *


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

  Der  _GPU-X² stellt eine konsequente Weiterentwicklung des schon bekannten und beliebten GPU-X dar. Der Kühler ist nun flacher, die Kühlstruktur deutlich feiner und neuerdings werden auch die Spannungswandler der Karte unter Wasser gesetzt. In der aktuellen Hardwareluxx [printed] konnte erreichte der GPU-X² mit 41.8° das beste Ergebnis im Feld, einzig beim Durchflusswiderstand verwiesen ihn die andern Kühler auf den vorletzten Platz des Testfelds.
  Darüber hinaus ist er ein optischer Leckerbissen, einziger Wermutstropfen bleibt der mit 100€ doch recht stolze Preis.



*EK Water Blocks EK-FC8800 GTS SLI ready
*


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

  Kommen wir zum zweitplatzierten des Tests, dem EK Water Blocks EK-FC8800 GTS SLI ready. Dieser Kühler fällt genau wie der GPU-X² erst einmal durch seine perfekte Verarbeitung auf. Plexiglas, wahlweise auch Delrin vereinen sich mit einem massiven Kupferblock zu einem Kühler bei dem jedem Enthusiasten warm ums Herz wird.
  Aber nicht nur die äußeren, auch die inneren Werte wissen zu überzeugen, mit den zweitbesten Durchflusswerten, einer erreichten GPU Temperatur von 49,0° und einem vergleichsweise günstigen Preis von 80€, avanciert der Ek FC 8800 zum Preis/Leistungstip.
  Sehr intelligent und vorteilhaft wurden hier die Anschlüsse Positioniert, mittels Verchlussstopfen kann man sie entweder noch oben oder unten aus ein bzw. ausführen.











.*5.Weitere Tips:*


  Wer gerne bastelt, kann sich einen Shroud auch sehr einfach selbst herstellen, dafür benötigt man je, nach verbautem Radiator 1-3 ausgediente 120mm Lüfter oder wegen des günstigen Preises, auch Yate Loons, entfernt die Streben entgratet die Schnittstellen, e’ voila’ fertig ist der Shroud.
  Beim montieren ist auf Absolute Dichtigkeit zu achten, da sonst nicht der gewünschte Effekt erzielt wird.
  Hierfür eignen sich die in diversen Onlineshops erhältlichen 120mm Silikon-Lüfterentkopplungen.
  Lässt man die Lüfter auf dem Radiator, unter Verwendung einer Lüftersteuerung, auf 7 Volt laufen, wirkt sich das auf die Leistung nur minimal aus und senkt den Lärmpegel. Wem dies zu teuer ist, besorgt sich einfach Y-Kabel und 12V>5V Adapter und schliesst sie ans Netzteil an.


  Als Kühlmittel kommt destilliertes Wasser in Verbindung mit einem Korrosionsschutz zum Einsatz.
  Viele Shops bieten zwar ihre eigenen Mittelchen an, jedoch zu einem unverhältnismäßig hohen Preis.
  Eine bessere, günstigere und leistungsfähigere Alternative bietet sich in dem von RedLine hergestellten Water Wetter.
  Water-Wetter gibt es zwar auch in Wakü-Shop ist dort aber unverschämt teuer. Unten bei den Bezugsquellen bekommt man eine 355ml Flasche für 18€ (5,99 Versand) , für die selbe Menge würde man bei einem Preis von 5€ pro in Shops üblichen 20ml Flasche um die 105€ zahlen. 
  Zu Dosierung:
  Man braucht ungefähr 10ml/Liter. Um die Menge korrekt zu dosieren, empfiehlt es sich eine Spritze aus der Apotheke zu kaufen oder ein Schnapsglas zu Hilfe zu nehmen

  Prinzipiell ist es nur zu Geräuschreduktion, bei starker Erhöhung der Chipsatzspannung oder bei montierter Heatpipe in Verbindung mit einer wassergekühlten CPU , sinnvoll den Chipsatz mit Wasser zu kühlen.
  Bei neueren Boards ist oftmals ratsam, ein auf das Board zugeschnittenes Set Wasserkühler für anzuschaffen. (Spannungswandler und Chipsatz)
  Im Falle der Heatpipe reicht es aber aus, einen zusätzlichen 120mm Lüfter auf den Chipsatz  Lüfter blasen zu lassen.
mips-computer.de bietet für die gängigsten Boards zugeschnittene Kühlersets für Chipsatz und Spannungswandler an.

  Bei einer Laing ist es sehr empfehlenswert, immer alle drei Anschlüsse auf der Pumpe zu verwenden, dies verringert die Blasenbildung und erhöht den Durchfluss leicht .








.*6. Werte verschiedener Radis:* 

(Quelle: Radicals Radiator Test aus der [printed], Text von xtremesystems.org)




  Vorweg muss gesagt werden, daß der Cootek in der neuen Revision nicht mehr der Version der unten gezeigten Werte entspricht. Deshalb kann für ihn keine Empfehlung ausgesprochen werden.


*Performance order* (best to worst) based on final coolant temp, cooled with YateLoon 120mm fan - lower the "k" figure (difference between coolant temp and air temp), cooler the coolant, therefore better the performance...

*At 600rpm:*

Thermochill PA120.3 - 7k (wurde mittlerweile vom Feser 360 verdrängt)
Watercool HTSF - 8k
Watercool HTSF3-x - 8.4k
Cooltek Maxistream / Swiftech MCR - 8.4k
Black Ice GT - 9.2k
Black Ice Extreme - 11k
Alphacool NexXxos Pro - 11.2k
Black Ice GT X-Flow - 12.1k
Black Ice Extreme X-Flow - 12.3k
Alphacool NexXxos Extreme - 14k


*At 900rpm:*

TThermochill PA120.3 - 6.2k (wurde mittlerweile vom Feser 360 verdrängt)
Cooltek - 6.9k
BIGT - 7.2k
WC HTSF - 7.3k
BIGT-XFlow - 7.3k
WC HTSF3-x - 7.4k
NexXxos Pro - 7.5k
BIX - 8.5k
NexXxos Extreme - 8.5k
BIX-XFlow - 9.5k


*At 1200rpm:*

ThermoChill - 4.2k (wurde mittlerweile vom Feser 360 verdrängt)
Cooltek - 5.6k
BIGT - 5.7k
BIGT-XFlow - 5.9k
BIX - 5.9k
NexXxos Pro - 6.1k
NexXxos Extreme - 6.1k
HTF3-x - 6.3k
HTSF - 6.3k
BIX-XFlow - 6.6k

  The rad with the lowest delta (k) can also (because it is returning the coolant to a lower temperature) handle more heat at the same temp as another brand rad... eg: You could shift 500w with Brand X at 1200rpm. With ThermoChill at 1200rpm you could shift MORE than 500w - more cooling power for the same noise level... or you could shift 500w on it's own at LOWER than 1200rpm, therefore same cooling power, but less noise.

  Couple the fact that ThermoChill PA Series is FAR less restrictive to head pressure than any other rad, AS WELL as the fact that it outperforms all the rest at every fan speed tested, with it's lead increasing the quieter the fan... and the results are obvious. One family of radiators out there will always beat all the rest (and I'm glad someone finally tested all those out there to allow me to actually say this with some proof to back it up!) - the lower pressure drop alone will mean better performance out of EVERY block in your system, as you'll have better pressure thru-out the entire setup.

  Note, these results are from independant testing by HardwareLuxx Magazine in Germany, and were published in May 2006 in their magazine in a head to head shootout of the top 10 Triple-120mm radiators available today. The original article in German is available to download from Thermochill Radiators - PA120.3, and since it's publication, we've seen ThermoChill sales to the German market soar, to the point that big al companies over there who currently rely on the chinese-clone rads as their main rad (ie: XSPC rads, AlphaCool rads) are beginning to switch over to using ThermoChill products instead...

  These results also highlight the fact that singlepass rads on the market currently, which are all a dualpass with tanks knocked off and singlepass tanks slapped on, perform worse than their dualpass counterparts, and offer no benefits when it comes to pressure drop (the entire black ice range, whether dualpass or singlepass, still poses a 17% restriction). Other than the ThermoChill PA160 which was designed from the ground up as Singlepass...

  So, if you're using silent low airflow fans, depending on your current rad, you could be seeing coolant temps upto 7 degrees cooler from a ThermoChill rad over another brand. The higher the airflow, the smaller the difference (eg: 2.4 degrees at 1200rpm rather than 7 degrees at 600rpm)... but in this day and age where everyone wants as quiet as possible... the PA series is the best choice.


*ADDENDUM - OCTOBER 2006* - Further independant comparative results vs other rads - Testing Performed by *Radical_53* - Germany

ThermoChill PA120.2 vs Swiftech MCR320
PA120.2 fitted with shroud and 2x YateLoon D12-SL fans, Swiftech MCR320 fitted with 3x of the same...

http://marci.over-clock.com/pa2-vs-mcr3.jpg



  As you can see from the above figures, the PA120.2 with shroud manages to effectively match the Swiftech MCR320, with less noise due to fewer fans in play...


*ADDENDUM - JANUARY 2007* - Further independant comparative results vs other rads, and complete curves for ENTIRE PA Series Published - Testing Performed by Bill Adams - (Formerly of Thermal-Management-Testing, Swiftech, and CoolingWorks)
  See Thermochill Radiators - PA Series Testing for full test results. Test rig specified here: http://thermal-management-testing.co...pment_list.htm - Methodology specified here: 

http://www.thermochill.com/PATesting/ALLcwVSFlowrate.jpg








.*7.Bezugsquellen*




Alphacool
Aquatuning.de (Thermochill Produkte)
TM - Acessiores ( Water Wetter)
 Watercool.de(GPU-X)
Cool4pc.de (diverse Wasserkühlungsartikel)
PC-Cooling.de(gute Auswahl an Wakü-Komponenten, Modding und Gehäusen)
pc-icebox.de( Riesen Auswahl an Modding und einigen Wakü-Produkten)
caseking.de *der *Gehäusespezi
PC-Cooling für unsere östereichischen Nachbarn
a-c-shop.de 3% Bei vorkassse und ab 150€ kein Versand. Nicht gelistete Artikel werden auf Anfrage bestellt




.*8.Weitere Faqs zum Thema Wakü*




Radicals Optimierungstread
Schläuche und Wasserzusätze Tread
Meisterkühler Wakü-Grundsätze
Laing Test und Grundsätze
Aquacomputer Berlin Video Tutorial Radi Ausschnitt sägen
DangerDen Radi Schoblone (passt für die meisten Radis (ausser Thermochill)
Aquacomputer Berlin Video Tutorial Radi Einbau
Pumpentest Durchfluss vs. Kühlleistung (sehr lesenswert)
Laing Pumpen FAQ
DangeDen Fillport Installation (guter AGB Ersatz)
Wasser einfüllen mit DangeDen Fillport
Großer Radiatorvergleichstest bei xtremesystems.org (Englisch), äusserst lesenswert!
Die Wakü Case Liste, für alle die nicht wissen wie sie den Radi in ihre Traumgehäuse quetschen sollen.
How to Umbau einer Graka auf Wakü

[*]*Bundymanias Radiatortest u.A. Mora und Airplex 1080*















  So, das wärs, ich hoffe die Lektüre hat Spaß gemacht und war hilfreich, wenns gefiel klickt bitte auf den „Danke“ Button.
  Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge, Anregungen und vielleicht auch das eine oder andere Lob einfach unten posten. 
  Zum Schluss möchte mich noch bei *VDC* bedanken, das er mir die Die Übersicht und die Links gecodet hat. :bigok: Mir qualmte der Schädel.  

  Nicht zu vergessen die zahlreichen hillfreichen Tips speziell von Bundymania und den andern die sich hier im Tread beteiligt haben ! Danke! :bigok:






Update vom 14.10.08:


Demnächst werde ich die Grafikkarten Sektion deutlich erweitern und überarbeiten. Zudem lade ich in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen die Bilder neue hoch, damit sie hier im Forum verfügbar sind.
Vermutlich in den nächsten 3-4 Wochen._


----------



## exa (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

copy and paste hat nicht ganz funktioniert, da musste noch mal anpassen^^


----------



## Madz (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Das hab ich auch grad gemerkt. Besonders schade ist es um die Sprungmarken. 


Die nächsten Tage kümmer ich mich aber darum.


----------



## bundymania (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

* Danke Button virtuell drück*   + Thread sticky gemacht


----------



## Oliver (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Habs gefixt 

Anker (im Text) = [anker]
Anker-Link (im Inhaltsverzeichnis) = [al]

Edit: Ok, funzt noch nicht so wirklich.

Edit²: OK, jetzt geht's.


----------



## Jason197666 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Junge Junge, da hast du dir aber Mühe gegeben. Respekt. 
Der Thread dürfte einigen die Zusammenstellung einer WAKÜ erleichtern.
Leider hab ich überhaupt kein Geld für ne komplett WAKÜ, wird aber irgendwann 
in Angriff genommen.

Gr33tz Rapho


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Mist, da wollte ich ein UPdate machen und hab das DIng mit den ankern wieder verhunzt. OLiver? Würdest du bitte nochmal?


----------



## Oliver (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

No way, Madz. Du hast dein Posting mal so richtig zerstört. Ka, was HWL für Foreneinstellungen hat, aber sieh dir dein Posting mal im nicht grafischen Editor an. Alle Size-Tags und solche Späße innerhalb deiner Anker müssen weg.

Ich kann höchstens den Ursprungspost mit funktionierender Navi wiederherstellen und du editierst dieses Posting dann. Aber Copy&Paste würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Blinded (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

ist ein komplett paket auch gut kommt man sehr viel billiger weg 
hätte mich fü das hier entschieden
Welcome to Thermaltake


----------



## exa (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

nein ist es nicht, besser du nimmst ein ordentliches set zb von der seite aquatuning.de


----------



## Blinded (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**



> nein ist es nicht


?? aber empfehlst mir ne anderes ^^
oder zu was meinst den satz

em bei aquat.  welches set da hats auch therma..


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**



Blinded schrieb:


> ?? aber empfehlst mir ne anderes ^^
> oder zu was meinst den satz
> 
> em bei aquat.  welches set da hats auch therma..



Hallo, 
erstelle doch einen seperaten Thread, wo du dein System bekannt gibst, was du mit Wasser kühlen möchtest und wie hoch dein Budget ist.
Da wird dir dann geholfen.
MfG, nemetona


----------



## Madz (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Soviel zu Thermaltake: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Sammelthread] TT Waküs - Was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## Blinded (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

das ganz schön viel kontra
habe heute vom freund gehört das der ne art stickstoffkühlung hatt
so alupipelines oder so kennt das jemand?


----------



## nemetona (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Das ist was zum Benches aber nichts für den Altagseinsatz.
Dazu findest du unter Extreme Kühlmethoden näheres.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/27


----------



## Blinded (3. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**



nemetona schrieb:


> Das ist was zum Benches aber nichts für den Altagseinsatz.
> Dazu findest du unter Extreme Kühlmethoden näheres.
> Extreme Kühlmethoden - PC Games Hardware Extreme




nope wie ne wasserkühlung gibst es fertig zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Madz (4. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Fertige Waküs sind wie Media Markt PCs - schlecht konfiguriert.


----------



## bundymania (4. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

jo 

BTW: Bei den Sets würden sich 3 pol. Y-Adapter für die Lüfter gut machen


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

muss da nicht TFC oder HW Labs Quad Radi bei High End? Ode rgeht ihr von einfacher Einbausweise aus?


----------



## Madz (15. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Ich e von einfacher Bauweise aus. Natürlich könnte man noch ein Ultra-High End System basteln, aber wer sowas will, kennt sich meistens slebst gut genug aus.


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

beim Budget Set würde sich imo der OCZ Hydroflow besser machen - bietet ein derzeit konkurrenzloses P/L Verhältnis !


----------



## Madz (20. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

Done.


----------



## bundymania (20. November 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

achja und da würde ich auch bereits MK schlauch rein nehmen, sind ja nur nen paar euro Unterschied zu dem ollen NoName


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

sehr schönn


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: ++FAQ++ Beispiele für Wasserkühlungen in drei Preisklassen *mini Update 04.06.08**

einwandfrei geschrieben, sehr ausführlich, danke


----------

